

Ask HN: Which provider are you blogging at - devb0x

I dont want to set up my own domain to blog from, so my options are the free hosts, wordpress, blogger, medium, tumblr(?)<p>I want to blog on a platform which supports easy styling of code blocks, pretty text &#x2F; html, and cross social site posting (to facebook, twitter etc.)<p>what are you guys using?
======
nperez
Hosted Wordpress does not give you much flexibility, typically. Medium seems
to intentionally enforce a style consistent with other blogs on the service.
Tumblr's editing tools can be annoying sometimes but in my experiences it has
been the most customizable.

I think it's worth it to host yourself, but if that isn't an option and you
want flexibility then I'd go with Tumblr.

------
arkokoley
There are several hosts that will let you host. I prefer Github Pages because
of the simplicity of Jekyll and that it uses Git and plus you get free Github
CDN and a nice github subdomain.

Otherwise self-hosted Wordpress or Anchor Cms is the best option.

~~~
devb0x
thanks, I have started a github page but didnt think of it as a blog. Is that
how you're using it?

------
edoceo
I use Wordpress on my own domains as /blog It only takes a few minutes to
configure. Get a few plugins & done.

